# Cowboy brand



## DDE (22 Nov 2019)

This Belgian start up eBike brand have just launched in UK (apologies if there’s already a thread, couldn’t find when I searched).

Getting some pretty rave reviews. On the whole seems to be the minimal design and style points of a Van Moof but a smoother ride (have read the auto gear shifting in Van Moof is clunky) and crucially a removable battery. Range posted as 70km so should handle all but the longest of commutes. 

https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/review/travel/cowboy-electric-bike-3777706/

https://sifted.eu/articles/cowboy-bike-launch-uk/

I actually only found out about them last week when they advertised on Instagram looking for London ‘test riders’. They set you up with a bike on preferential terms and with servicing etc. for which you pay a fee. As part of this you also commit to providing test rides to interested customers. You get €20 per test ride they set you up with, and €100 if it converts to sale. This increases to €200 if you sourced the lead yourself. Apparently one in three who test ride will buy (though this is perhaps reflective of the conversion of the inbound requests for test rides via their website). I’m quite intrigued by this idea so decided to apply.

I already have a roadbike I use extensively in London for commuting but thinking of taking the plunge here as I’m starting 16 weeks of marathon training soon and the last time I did that my cycling basically fell off a cliff. And I just can’t stand the tube. So this seems like a good opportunity to keep the cycling commute going but gas in the legs for running up to 50 miles a week!


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Nov 2019)

I find my ebike particularly useful for gym days, where I can go all out and not worry about the journey home too much.

Crucially, you missed out the details on how much you are paying to 'rent' this bike. If it's anything significant, I'd steer clear of the arrangement you mention and just buy outright, purely because it sounds too much like a second job, presumably you have to keep the bike clean and presentable, and make yourself available whenever someone wants to test ride it? Sounds like hassle to me. I've let friends have a test ride on my new toy, but I wouldn't be keen to have to do the same with people I don't know or trust. What if the bike is damaged, who is responsible?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Nov 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Crucially, you missed out the details on how much you are paying to 'rent' this bike. If it's anything significant, I'd steer clear of the arrangement you mention and just buy outright, purely because it sounds too much like a second job, presumably you have to keep the bike clean and presentable, and make yourself available whenever someone wants to test ride it? Sounds like hassle to me. I've let friends have a test ride on my new toy, but I wouldn't be keen to have to do the same with people I don't know or trust. What if the bike is damaged, who is responsible?


How many times are you going to be waiting for somebody putting something else off only for them not to turn up


----------



## confusedcyclist (26 Nov 2019)

Yes that's a good point.


----------

